# Copam cp 2500 and Mac



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I dont know if someone has asked this before but I want to know how I can get to work a Copam cp-2500 with a Mac. I just got it today and i wanted to make it work but no success. People talks about drivers to connect the cutter to the computer, but they only talk about PCs. In my case I dont know whats the big deal to connect the cutter to the mac computer via USB. I intalled singcut for importing my files from AI, but when i want to send it to the cutter by going to "cutout" nothing happens, the cotter does not move at all. That makes me think that there's no communication in between the cutter and the computer. Im attaching some pics of what i see on my screen. I know the cutter works because I already tried the test (the one that cuts the little circle and the square) I already download drivers like: FTDIUSBSerialDriver_v2_2_14 and md_pl2303H_HX_X_dmg_v1 which I have no idea if helped at all but that's all the info I could find. 

What am I missing? help please!!


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Problem fixed!! It turns out, there was no communication between the cutter and the computer due to the USB cable. They include a normal USB cable with the cutter, but they know that if you have mac, the cutter won't work (they dont tell you that, which I dont appreciate). Anyways, after doing a very long research I found out that I had to buy a USB serial adapter called "Keyspan" (I had gotten another kind of cable similar to this from Radio Shack, but it did not work because it has to be "Keyspan" brand)
That solved my problem!! 

It was too much trouble to make it work, but now it is working!!


----------



## GeorgetownGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, I too have a Mac and am thinking about purchasing a copam cp-2500. Are you happy with the results? n Thank you.


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

well, its ok for the money. You get what you pay for. The installation is a pain on the butt. This machine sometimes does not cut properly; it cuts lines that are not on the design, but it just once an a while. I dont know what causes it. I like roland better. 

I hope this helps.


----------

